# Sticky  Reminder -- All Members and Guests are asked to Read this Post



## FaeryBee

*The advice offered by the Talk Budgies staff is based on recommended practices by Avian Veterinarians, reputable and ethical breeders and knowledgeable individuals with extensive experience. 

As such, we ask that regular members do not post on other members' threads with their "opinions" or offer advice when they "aren't sure" of the facts. Too many times inaccurate and/or misinformation is given by members to other members who have no basis of knowing from whom they should trust the advice given.

For further information regarding forum postings, please re-read the following:

Posting on the Forums

Thank you.*


----------

